# Waterford teen among world's best archers



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/wxyz_detro/wxyz_detro_ts3293

By Vic Faust, WXYZ

Fifteen-year-old Hunter Jackson of Waterford wants to become a world champion in Archery and she is well on her way. She recently earned a silver medal in the Junior Womens World Championship in Hungary, placed first in the world trials and has won a spot on the USA Olympic development team. The Sophomore to be at Waterford Kettering High School is beating young women as old as twenty. However, she is finding out that the price of success is pretty steep. Hunter says, " I practice all the time, give up friends and parties so I can practice."

Her father, who is also one of her coaches, says he gave Hunter a bow when she was five and Hunter never looked back. "Her success has been amazing! 'The people in Europe couldn't believe that this little girl went over there and beat there champion from Italy, their idol." Hunter shoots between 200 and 400 arrows a day in hopes of becoming a world champion and making the 2016 Olympics in Rio De Janeiro. It is no secret why she feels she is good, she puts in 12 hour days sometimes hoping to perfect her skills.

Hunter turns 16 in March but as much as she looks forward to getting her driving license, she dreams of becoming th best female archer in the world.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Great story!


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

Ive shot on the line with Hunter and seen her shoot for a couple years now. She is a good kid. Hopefully we will see her on the podium in a few years.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Kudo's to Hunter and her family.


----------

